# Some deep house and Stuff.



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Yup I'm new to the site and needs some criticism, I'm kinda into music production and was wondering if any of you guys/gals can share any thoughts on some of the tracks I've been working on. I'm still a tad newish to music scoring and mastering my own stuff in general but would love to see some insight from you guys.

Old-school LFO Dubstep
The Machines:

http://accretion.bandcamp.com/track/the-machines

Minimal Deep House
Telephone Directories:

http://accretion.bandcamp.com/track/telephone-directories

Progressive tech house
ZXCVBNM:

http://accretion.bandcamp.com/track/zxcvbnm

Chillstep
Over a Distance:

http://accretion.bandcamp.com/track/over-a-distance

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

Wrong section. XD. Another mod will move this soon.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah just found the right section now. I'm a n00b.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Your production sounds pretty tight. Mastering your own stuff can be such a chore. I always get so sick of the track by the end of it.
A few criticisms:
I feel the saw synth on the chillstep track could have been a bit less aggressive. At the start of it i thought you were getting into a nice Bonobo/Flume sort of sound. I think that synth kind of spoils the nice chilled abience of it.
I have no criticisms for the house tracks. They were both sounding very tidy especially 'telephone directories', great stuff.
As for 'the machines', the main synth sounds a little plain Oscillation-wise. Other than that, once again it's a very nicely produced piece.

You certainly have some skills. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks man. Yeah the Over a Distance track got ruined a bit while levelling the channels. It was originally produced in Live then moved over to cubase in separate audio channels. I've kinda grown a liking in cubase for it's mix console. I still prefer Ableton though but I'm also using the daw for recording live instruments and such.

I have some sample projects I'm working on as well. But I rarely put up a full track on Soundcloud cause of all the auto link free mp3 sites sniffing off it. I might need to create an art page soon for this.

Some current projects yet to be finalised:

Deep house
Bob: Alex mac speak hehe
https://soundcloud.com/accretion/bob

Donno what genre
OJ 287:
https://soundcloud.com/accretion/oj-287

Experimenting with dnb and synth sounds.
https://soundcloud.com/accretion/epic-drum-bass-thingy


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds sweet. I really like the sound of OJ 287. Sounds like it could turn into something really epic. Almost has a 'glitch' sort of vibe to it. Such a nice build up.
I also use Cubase. I tend to do most of my mastering rewired with Reason. Cubase has a lot of potential if you know your way around it. There's so much in there to discover.


----------

